# Sony's Smartphone Surrender As It Abandons Android And Xperia



## Desmond (Feb 23, 2015)

> Expanding on recent hints about its medium- and long-range corporate plans, Sony has reiterated that it will focus on areas of the business that are generating profits and have growth potential, and reduce risk and volatility. If you’re a fan of Sony’s Xperia range of Android phones, it might be an idea to stock up on spares now, because every signal now points to Sony’s exit from the smartphone market during the coming year.
> 
> Reuters reports the simple statement of CEO Kazuo Hirai: “[Sony] would no longer pursue sales growth in areas such as smartphones…’
> 
> ...



Source: Sony's Smartphone Surrender As It Abandons Android And Xperia - Forbes


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Not really surprised.. Sony was consistently pricing most of its smartphones haphazardly last year... Sony's loss seems to be HTC's gain as it has been showing improvements... 
However, the xperia Z4 no-show at mwc is unexpected..


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

The snapdragon 810 over heating was getting more evident with the delay of the manufacturers flagships. Z4 no show at MWC made it evident that Sony is not making the correct decision be it with pricing ot even with construction. The legendary self cracking still persists on flagship phones.


----------



## polupoka (Feb 23, 2015)

Ami khuuub khusi ...soitangulo bidai hok! amar 40000 taka jol e gechey oder jonno! 
Eng : I am very happy... The devils gonna flee away!  My 40000 rupees were spoiled cos of them! 

Serious-talk: Ya, I cant help but I still use album n walkman apk in my moto X 
M gonna miss my last year with sony.. easy root method.. Lagfree UI, sexy design, flauntable water proofness( my Z1)but crappy camera ..  
Moral: will Miss sony


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2015)

^ Please translate. This is an english speaking forum.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 23, 2015)

Sony exiting Android space is a great loss. Sony had a UI that was quite light in my opinion and its modifications were mostly useful.
Sony officially allowed unlocking of bootloader and also supported developers with source code.

Its handsets were decent if not earthshattering.

The world will surely miss Sony in the phone business.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

^^That is the main reason for exit.
Handsets were not earth shattering but their prices were.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2015)

Hmm
let's see what happens, their Vaio laptops were supposed to be phased out, but they are still available in India years after Sony has exited the market elsewhere


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 23, 2015)

It seems that cheaper smartphone models from chinese manufacturers and likes of Micromax will rule the roost. Trend is towards that way.Whatever  these products are deemed to be crappy by whoever,market dynamics is tilting in favour of them. No stopping.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 23, 2015)

Their smartphones are not really worth the price. Yet the phones are way better than the counter-parts.
At least Sony had a good design dept. and didn't design the same awful looking chocolate bar every time there was a new iteration unlike Samsung.
Also , I think they were pretty good in terms of Dev. and upgrades. 

Take a look at LG. They just suck at Upgrades.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah. I forgot to mention that part.
Upgrades are a mixed bag with Sony. While the Z series have been promised Lollipop updates even for the first generation ones phones like SP were not upgraded to KitKat for no apparent reason.


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 23, 2015)

"& not to forget, many mid-rangers not only didn't get lollipop, they got "bug fix" updates which introduced more new bugs. :/ "   -  Xperia L User


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Hmm
> let's see what happens, their Vaio laptops were supposed to be phased out, but they are still available in India years after Sony has exited the market elsewhere



still parts and service are a concern..

- - - Updated - - -

xperia has always been a love-hate thing for me
I loved the design of the higher end ones but found most of the other xperia designs boring and monotonous
the cameras were the closest thing to a Pureview sensor in the android world

I have a feeling MS will benefit from this as well with Windows 10 round the corner which will feature "remote play functions" in the next update which was otherwise only found on Xperia phones,camera quality was also similiar usually,design and build quality was also a tough choice between the two
Ive always liked Sony products but recently the self cracking screen issues etc were a major concern
this is a huge blow to android overall imho


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 23, 2015)

It seems exit of japaneese company and slowly even the tiwaneese samsung very soon...and we will just be buying all chineese lenovo, huwei, one plus etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 23, 2015)

Instead of Sony, Samdung should've been the one to bite the dust.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 23, 2015)

An Indian company may hopefully pick up the mantle and become a world class one. One can hope.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2015)

uh mmx?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 23, 2015)

Anorion said:


> uh mmx?



I think Xolo has a better chance if any,MMX only rebrands phones
Xolo does stuff to change design or even make their own stuff from time to time

MMX should start making their own phones instead of rebranding or partner with other brands which are trying to get a foothold in India such as Xiaomi(After sales of MMX is better established even if quality etc is bad) imho


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 23, 2015)

You grabbed that thought from my mind!

Xolo because:
1. HIVE UI. No other Indian  brand that I know of has attempted a thing like that till now. Shows some original thinking.

2. Partnership with Intel. They had the thought to do something different by partnering with Intel.

3. I am not sure but they do provide some sort of updates to some of their customers.

4. Have a 2 brand strategy with Xolo being slightly upmarket and Lava the everyman brand.

5. The name Xolo. Probably a play on YOLO but with people who think like that innovation is possible.

The million dollar question is will they?

With SONY gone there is no decent serviceable brand left. HTC is there but their service does not extend beyond metros.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 23, 2015)

Why not Sony just sells its smartphone section to some other company just like Nokia did?

I liked Sony specifically for there multimedia capabilities. Sound, music, picture and movies won't be the same again. 

If anyone could compete with apple. Then it was Sony. It's sad to see them go. As on android side cheap Chinese brand or Samsung would rule. They just make phones not artworks or masterpieces for the senses.

Microsoft would definitely benefit from that. And apple once again would be able to increase there sales as a vacuum would be created that could only be filled by a much costlier iphone.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 23, 2015)

yep.
Some brands have cornered the market when it comes to the components. In fact, there may well be fewer companies making components than there are Phones. 
camera is mostly sony, sometimes omnivision and nikon. Flash memory is almost always samsung with the oddball using toshiba. CPU is ARM or ARM licensed. Everything else is shared between Qualcomm, Broadcom and Texas Instruments. So underneath it all, most phones are really pretty much the same.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 24, 2015)

Does that mean they have quit the phone business completely and have discontinued the manufacture of smartphones based on the android platform?Then whats gonna happen to those who already own xperia phones?Will they receive any support or after sales service for their handsets from sony in the foreseeable future?


   [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION]:can you tell us what exactly your problem was and why did you suffer a staggering loss of Rs 40000 because of Sony?I'm really intrigued by your comment and would like to know more about this matter,provided of course you don't mind discussing it here.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 24, 2015)

In fact using XOLO Q600s.
Much satisfied with its performance.
While I purchased ,it was on Android 4.2.*(Jelly Bean) but after 1.5 month or so, XOLO provided update to Android-4.4.*(KitKat)
Awaiting for more Windows based Tablet by XOLO.

- - - Updated - - -



Anorion said:


> yep.
> Some brands have cornered the market when it comes to the components. In fact, there may well be fewer companies making components than there are Phones.
> camera is mostly sony, sometimes omnivision and nikon. Flash memory is almost always samsung with the oddball using toshiba. CPU is ARM or ARM licensed. Everything else is shared between Qualcomm, Broadcom and Texas Instruments. So underneath it all, most phones are really pretty much the same.



+1, for this very good logical explanation.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> I think Xolo has a better chance if any,MMX only rebrands phones
> Xolo does stuff to change design or even make their own stuff from time to time
> 
> MMX should start making their own phones instead of rebranding or partner with other brands which are trying to get a foothold in India such as Xiaomi(After sales of MMX is better established even if quality etc is bad) imho



MMX are going that way...
I don't know whether YUREKA smartphones from MMX have any quality issues??!!!


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 24, 2015)

I was waiting for Sony Z4


----------



## $hadow (Feb 24, 2015)

Z4 is getting bench-marked and there are pop ups every now and then but it's launch is still a question.


----------



## lywyre (Feb 24, 2015)

Sony failed primarily because they were slow to launch in the US and did not tie-up with any major carriers like AT&T, Verizon etc. By the time they launch in the US, they are 4 to 6 months late.
Imagine if Z3 compact is available on contract for $200 on launch with any major carrier!


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2015)

Its possible that they might sell their business to someone else and they could handle the launch of the Z4.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 24, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> MMX are going that way...
> I don't know whether YUREKA smartphones from MMX have any quality issues??!!!



they do have quality issues just like other MMX phones 
only thing is they are a bit better thanks to CM,Snapdragon and the Sony Exmor camera

its a rebranded coolpad F2 4G,not made by MMX


----------



## amjath (Feb 24, 2015)

This will pose bad news for the other Sony product if they exit smartphone.

HTC was seeing loss after loss every quarter, but they didn't quit. 
Samsung is seeing low profit they are not reducing the number of devices they launch, then why Sony. 
People will lose trust on Sony.

BTW i never liked their android UI

------------------------------------

BTW snapdragon 810 has no heating issues
Qualcomm Snapdragon 810: Android vendors can relax, heat issues fixed | BGR


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Feb 24, 2015)

A lot of people here are discussing about xiomi, mmx, lava etc. TBH I don't consider these cheap brands to come even close to the brand value of something like a Sony or apple. It doesn't matter whether your xiomi or mmx is costlier than Sony. It still is going to be a cheap brand that have a cheap image in consumer minds.

People buy cheap brands because they can't afford brands like Sony and Apple. As far as quality goes, the cheaper brands might have improved. But, With big brands like Sony you didn't have to think about quality at all. 

Brand value and image is quite important to a lot of people. And someone holding a costly micromax cannot ever be compared with a guy holding a cheaper Sony or Apple.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 24, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> A lot of people here are discussing about xiomi, mmx, lava etc. TBH I don't consider these cheap brands to come even close to the brand value of something like a Sony or apple. It doesn't matter whether your xiomi or mmx is costlier than Sony. It still is going to be a cheap brand that have a cheap image in consumer minds.
> 
> People buy cheap brands because they can't afford brands like Sony and Apple. As far as quality goes, the cheaper brands might have improved. But, With big brands like Sony you didn't have to think about quality at all.
> 
> Brand value and image is quite important to a lot of people. And someone holding a costly micromax cannot ever be compared with a guy holding a cheaper Sony or Apple.



Butt hurt much?

For a majority of people on this forum, performance to price ratio is more important than brand value. 

Brand image is in the eyes of the beholder. Mere fugazi.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2015)

nah there is no perception like that, if anything these off brand phones are considered more vfm and the branded phones have nothing more to offer but the logo stamped on the product.

sure, Sony did follow some design trends of Apple (at least all smartphones promote and advertise their design for some reason), but not as thoroughly as Apple does, which is a particular design philosophy that can be seen in the manufacturing process, the ecosystem and the device itself. Inside the device also, not just the outside. Those who don't want to see, will call it "luxury", but bizarrely the trick is to not overstate the value of the device, like say a Lava Iris does. What makes Apple tick, and unlike anything else out there are the apps and services, not how much better the device is than an mmx, which frankly, is not that much better. At least the gap has reduced considerably.


----------



## polupoka (Feb 24, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Does that mean they have quit the phone business completely and have discontinued the manufacture of smartphones based on the android platform?Then whats gonna happen to those who already own xperia phones?Will they receive any support or after sales service for their handsets from sony in the foreseeable future?
> 
> 
> @polupoka :can you tell us what exactly your problem was and why did you suffer a staggering loss of Rs 40000 because of Sony?I'm really intrigued by your comment and would like to know more about this matter,provided of course you don't mind discussing it here.



Sure! I can tell here  @quicky008 
*I CAN STILL REMEMEMBER THAT DAY!!!* 
IT WAS 6TH OCTOBER,2014 1.35am-I WAS CHECKING WHATSAPP AND SUDDENLY PHONE LIGHT GONE! I PRESSED POWER  BUTTON BUT NO RESULT!  I thought the battery just drained but then i  tried charging it but it only showed red light. I also did the hard reset.... even pressing the power button and the volume up(force restart)*cdn3.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/confused.gif  but still it's not opening!!! I tried to repair it using PC COMPANION but  my pc cannot recognize it. After that Whenever i unplug it the red light goes off!  without external power no light is showing !
worst case is i had activated msc(mass storage mode-only external memory card can be seen) mode before that **** happened! !!!

_Bought the phone on 5th october,2013@39800+100/-. so no warranty_ 

Then on the next morning I got the real *SHOCKKKK!!! *_there was a hairline crack on the left bottom part of my screen!!!! I loved my phone so much that I bought 4 cases for it! never let it drop a single time...gave it bath every week ... I wonder how the screen cracked.. I searched the xda forum,digit forum and found the self cracking issue!!! 

8th october I travelled kolkata and went to my cousins place...he works on CTS,we both went to the *SONY SERVICE CENTRE.
*A guy took it inside and came after 25 odd minutes and replied..the motherboard and screen is gone.. I have to repair it and have to bear approx 28K _*!!!!!!

Result: Its my alltime most expensive paperweight now! 

I had doubt when I saw my Z1 has 6 months accidental protection!ITS NOT AN OFFER...RATHER THAN A DISGUISED MARKETING STRATEGY!!!! TO HIDE FAULT AS WELL AS WAY TO INCREASE SALE(FOOL PEOPLE)!
 My xperia z1 SUDDENLY died . repair cost including screen 28k. so no ***king repair! they ask me to give it for 6K. I said no. Cos I RATHER HAVE A PLAN. I WILL SHOW THIS FAULT TO OTHERS AND MAKE ATLEAST 10 TIMES LOSS(THAT IS 399000/-) OF SONY . I think If all consumers start doing this all companies will stop fooling us!!!! 

Till now I have managed 34K  *loss of sony
 


N now they r exiting!!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 24, 2015)

REDHOTIRON2004 said:


> A lot of people here are discussing about xiomi, mmx, lava etc. TBH I don't consider these cheap brands to come even close to the brand value of something like a Sony or apple. It doesn't matter whether your xiomi or mmx is costlier than Sony. It still is going to be a cheap brand that have a cheap image in consumer minds.
> 
> People buy cheap brands because they can't afford brands like Sony and Apple. As far as quality goes, the cheaper brands might have improved. But, With big brands like Sony you didn't have to think about quality at all.
> 
> Brand value and image is quite important to a lot of people. And someone holding a costly micromax cannot ever be compared with a guy holding a cheaper Sony or Apple.



Value For Money factor is the reason lower priced Sony/Samdung/HTC phones will always be crap compared to Xiaomi and Yureka. Even mid rangers from samdung are crap.

Apple will always be overpriced and not cheap.

Being able to afford it and not choosing to buy them are two different things. 
Right now Xperia SP and C are selling for 12-13k but compared to Yureka they are utter crap. Same with Xperia E and its iterations when compared to Redmi 1s.
Why buy an iphone 4 for 20k when you can get way better Oneplus One or Mi4 for the same price?


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Value For Money factor is the reason lower priced Sony/Samdung/HTC phones will always be crap compared to Xiaomi and Yureka. Even mid rangers from samdung are crap.
> 
> Apple will always be overpriced and not cheap.
> 
> ...



quite agree
i must add,parts etc are also a concern along with quality etc which is where most chinese phones(and samsung) fail
Nokia,Blackberry,Apple etc excel in terms of parts ,apple has pathetic after sales however and in India,they try to cheat/blame the consumer(same goes for samsung and Blackberry)

though I will say iphones are pathetic in terms of button failures,any new iphone above the iphone 5 carries a massive risk of buttons going bad within a week,my aunts phone(iphone 5) was replaced 4-5 times then she gave in and got a 1520 
same with my cousin(her son) and uncle(her husband) who sold their 5S and 6+ respectively and got One Plus One's now

but with these fancy badges and "top-notch" companies ,you are assured atleast quality control and trust as compared to a newbie company which doesnt research/test their own (rebranded) stuff properly

these matters can be very iffy,you can get scr*wed with either type of company
In the end,you yourself are the victim/benefactor and must weigh pros and cons with each company before investing your hard earned money

A reason why I dont stick to a single brand/product/OS


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 24, 2015)

Spoiler






polupoka said:


> Sure! I can tell here  @quicky008
> *I CAN STILL REMEMEMBER THAT DAY!!!*
> IT WAS 6TH OCTOBER,2014 1.35am-I WAS CHECKING WHATSAPP AND SUDDENLY PHONE LIGHT GONE! I PRESSED POWER  BUTTON BUT NO RESULT!  I thought the battery just drained but then i  tried charging it but it only showed red light. I also did the hard reset.... even pressing the power button and the volume up(force restart)*cdn3.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/confused.gif  but still it's not opening!!! I tried to repair it using PC COMPANION but  my pc cannot recognize it. After that Whenever i unplug it the red light goes off!  without external power no light is showing !
> worst case is i had activated msc(mass storage mode-only external memory card can be seen) mode before that **** happened! !!!
> ...






Well, that was deep. The decision to ditch water proof ZR was a good one, on my part. I always wondered if I would end up with a brick. Sony designs really well, but doesn't do too well in other areas. Pricing has been horrible lately.

I thought their *Xperia M* was a game changer, but despite a good start, their game didn't last.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> they do have quality issues just like other MMX phones
> only thing is they are a bit better thanks to CM,Snapdragon and the Sony Exmor camera
> 
> its a rebranded coolpad F2 4G,not made by MMX


Ohh!! Mistake Friend, my bad.It is actually a rebranding.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> *Value For Money factor is the reason lower priced Sony/Samdung/HTC phones will always be crap compared to Xiaomi and Yureka. Even mid rangers from samdung are crap.
> *
> Apple will always be overpriced and not cheap.
> 
> ...


+1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111.................................................................................

The best explanation given by our brother,   [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
You've read my mind and touched my heart buddy.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> quite agree
> i must add,parts etc are also a concern along with quality etc which is where most chinese phones(and samsung) fail
> Nokia,Blackberry,Apple etc excel in terms of parts ,apple has pathetic after sales however and in India,they try to cheat/blame the consumer(same goes for samsung and Blackberry)
> 
> ...


Your valid points of discussion are also agreeable.
Just one thing that is known by all of us, the big shots SONY,HTC,LENOVO.LG,SAMSUNG didn't start themselves ( their companies)just a few years ago. It took them decades of Hard work and Money to reach where they are.
Chinese cos. along with LAVA,XOLO,MICROMAX are very young players in market.It seems to be wholly unjustified to compare between Goliaths versus Davids.
Eventually though David has won,Goliaths still rule the market,undoudebtdly.But they are getting the kicks from the so called Davids. 
The small players need some extra more time to be more powerful and matured. It doesn't matter for Micromax or XOLO or LAVA or KARBONN,how many people within this @TDF,buys their product or not. The outer Huge world(buyers/users outside this @TDF) is the actual market for them. Thus Micromax has exceeded Samsung regarding sales in smartphone category ...............


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 25, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ohh!! Mistake Friend, my bad.It is actually a rebranding.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



very true!! I quite agree!!
ultimately our money,utility etc at stake,consumers must always weigh the entire pros and cons properly,not buy any brand (big or small) blindly


----------



## mohit9206 (Feb 25, 2015)

Damn i will miss Sony in smartphones category even though i had never owned a Sony phone  
But i will not miss them as much as i miss Nokia  
Sony pricing their phones like Apple killed their sales in India. I mean WTF Z3 @50k and Z3C @45k launch price!! 
Next turn is for SamDung/CrapSung/CrapDung/Samshit/ShitSung/ShitDung to go because they are actually the worst.


----------



## amjath (Feb 25, 2015)

A ray of hope!

Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet apparently leaks ahead of MWC | The Verge


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> A ray of hope!
> 
> Sony Xperia Z4 Tablet apparently leaks ahead of MWC | The Verge



One of the best Tablets out there in the coming months.
But how many are willing to shell out that exorbitant amount?

It shall always remain a dream to me because of my budget.
Some fortunate folks here at @TDF,will definitely buy for sure,because they won't feel the pocket pinch.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Feb 25, 2015)

I didn't know they made an exit out of Vaio series, as well. Thanks to some friend of mine who pointed this out to me. I was still under the impression that some new chick would replace Kareena Kapoor in their ads


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2015)

Sony  master race > Samsung peasants
I have used two sony phones in the past, Xperia Neo V and Xperia M and now upgraded to Moto Ga..I can say, Apart from the pricing in the higher end segment, Id still consider sony to be a really good company.. they gave timely updates, their OS wasnt filled with bloat as much as others put off, and their design is simply the best looking


----------



## Anorion (Feb 25, 2015)

Mr.Kickass said:


> I didn't know they made an exit out of Vaio series, as well. Thanks to some friend of mine who pointed this out to me. I was still under the impression that some new chick would replace Kareena Kapoor in their ads



They haven't exited the laptop business in India. Or Asia. Yet. But they have in US. 


Sola was cool (for glove mode), but didn't like J because games would not run on it. Like the click less buttons in the newer models.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 25, 2015)

Mr.Kickass said:


> I didn't know they made an exit out of Vaio series, as well. Thanks to some friend of mine who pointed this out to me. I was still under the impression that some new chick would replace Kareena Kapoor in their ads


Sony VAIO series were good Laptops but as usually a bit overpriced compared to its competitors of similar/alike hardware specs. for such.


> Offtopic : She's already with IBall...perhaps out of Sony,don't know.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 25, 2015)

Vaio always lacked proper hardware based support. They overcharged for the similar config and now they are doing same with the smartphone lines.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Vaio always lacked proper hardware based support.



yeah though my oldest laptop,Vaio(8-9 year old) has outlived my Dell and HP(had to repair both atleast 1-2 times in the past 2 years)
the quality of parts and keyboard etc was very very superior,so good that even steve jobs wanted vaios to be macbooks back when OSX was switching to intel
overpriced laptops yes but im extremely pleased with the build quality and ease of opening up the laptop as compared to other laptops ive used or opened up
config was their downfall , even after sales though good had issues thanks to cheating staff members


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah though my oldest laptop,Vaio(8-9 year old) has outlived my Dell and HP(had to repair both atleast 1-2 times in the past 2 years)
> the quality of parts and keyboard etc was very very superior,so good that even steve jobs wanted vaios to be macbooks back when OSX was switching to intel
> overpriced laptops yes but im extremely pleased with the build quality and ease of opening up the laptop as compared to other laptops ive used or opened up
> config was their downfall , even after sales though good had issues thanks to cheating staff members



You must have been lucky. I know 3 vaio owners and they cried throughout the time they had the laptops. In two it was MoBo failure while other was having display problem and the staff was also very rude.


----------



## kkn13 (Feb 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You must have been lucky. I know 3 vaio owners and they cried throughout the time they had the laptops. In two it was MoBo failure while other was having display problem and the staff was also very rude.



hmm strange,still as long as my vaio is fine i shouldnt complain i guess
staff was rude,that much ive seen once


----------



## $hadow (Feb 27, 2015)

So M2 refresh is most likely going to be at MWC along with Z4 tablet.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 4, 2015)

Sony refutes suggestions that Mobile is up for sale


----------



## Desmond (Mar 4, 2015)

So do they plan on dissolving it?


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 4, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> So do they plan on dissolving it?



Not yet. They wanna reduce number of models they release per cycle.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 4, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Sony refutes suggestions that Mobile is up for sale



Ok, from what I could derive from that news is I like the fact that Sony understands that it's not the most powerful hardware that matters like the micromax and lava etc are doing. But, the details, design and useful innovation like water resistance and optimized software(like multimedia apps from Sony) that matters for the end consumer.

@others: I completely agree to that. IPhone might not have the most powerful specs but the design is usually so premium. Yes brand too matters. 

And all those who are saying value for money are. Do take the time out to ask an iPhone user. Whether that was value for money for them or not?
The words value for money is all about perception. The very fact that everybody cannot afford them makes them worthy of value. Value is made by the kind of testing and designing and selecting the materials etc that goes into making a mobile phone worth it.

Cheap brands with cheap materials and no testing might be value for money for you. But that's certainly not the case with me. 

Using a moderate hardware(i dont need an octacore processor. A quad core with full hd display instead of 4k or 2k display is much more desirable for me. Also, keep in mind that these specs would also reduce the price that the cutting edge technology demands. I could see more profit for Sony and micromax and other el chepo brands would have a hard time competing with the crappy or non existent ASS that they have.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

They will be on the track soon. They are doing many things right but all they really need to do is to focus on the right pricing.


----------



## amjath (Mar 4, 2015)

and camera post processing algorithm


----------



## $hadow (Mar 5, 2015)

So SONY is going to use it's own OIS module for the flagship this year.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

Another nail in the coffin?
Sony to release Android 5.0 Lollipop for Xperia Z series only - GSMArena.com news


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Another nail in the coffin?
> Sony to release Android 5.0 Lollipop for Xperia Z series only - GSMArena.com news



*another selfcrack in the screen  
sorry couldnt resist


----------



## $hadow (Mar 8, 2015)

This is bad. They should have released lollipop for the other devices as well. Now they are forcing users to root and flash custom roms.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 9, 2015)

Still waiting for Lollipop!!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Still waiting for Lollipop!!



Non Z series xperia phones are  not getting lollipop.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Non Z series xperia phones are  not getting lollipop.



He has Xperia ZR.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Non Z series xperia phones are  not getting lollipop.



His sig says he has a Xperia ZR...


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

^^Then he might be getting it.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah.. I am having XZR and The first wave of Lollipop for Z3/Z3 compact is said to start in a week. Then followed by Z2,Z1,Z then my mobile.. uff!!


----------

